
Emacs hidden gems: Version Control - nickb
http://www.credmp.org/index.php/2007/12/08/emacs-hidden-gems-version-control/
======
Tichy
"There are only a couple of keybindings to remember for day to day usage; C-x
v i, C-x v v, C-x v =, C-x v l, C-x v m and C-x v g"

That's about 6 too many for my taste...

------
jsmcgd
Most of what is gem-like about Emacs seems to be hidden.

------
mcxx
Shame it doesn't support darcs.

~~~
almost
My thoughts exactly on seeing this article. Looked on google and found this:
<http://chneukirchen.org/repos/darcsum/>

Only limited support (you'll still be using the command line) but the whatsnew
and record functionality is really useful (just make sure the cursor is at the
bottom of the whatsnew buffer before hitting R otherwise it misses all the
changes for some reason, at least on my machine)

